# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  посоветуйте сервак

## mobi

хочу собрать сервак для игр в смысле играть на нём и использовать его как домашний компьютер
это вообще реально

----------


## Agrin

На сервере лучше не играть и вообще не трогать, и собирать из специализированного железа, а ещё лучше не собирать а заказывать.

----------


## mobi

ну это понятно меня интересует больше (мощность) в смысле быстродействие под домашние нужды

----------


## Agrin

Модно почитать http://www.ferra.ru - ответы на массу вопросов по теме самого навороченного железа.

----------


## pashtetoff

Тебе нужен вот такой пороц 
CPU Intel Core i7-965 3.2 ГГц/ 8Мб/LGA1366
Вот какое видео
1792Mb <PCI-E> DDR-3 ZOTAC <GeForce GTX295> (RTL) DualDVI+HDMI+SLI
гиг 16 оперативы DDR3 канешн =) 
и материнка 3 канальная 
~100К рублей ) 
Собственно мощь, Полностью игровой комп) в разы быстрее сервера!

----------


## Jooli

Мне в компьютере надо поменять всякие устаревшие детали, т.к у него постоянно заканчивается память, он начинае тормозить, а загрузишь какую нибудь игру может вообще перестать работать, выскакивает сообщение "нехватает виртуальной памяти".и т.д 

Вот, что представляет мой компьютер: 
Процессор CPU Celeron-2000 Intel Socket478 
Плата Elitegroup L4VXA2 ATX? Socket 478 
Дисковод FDD 1.44 Mb (3.5")Samsung 
Карта SVGA Power color 64 mb DDr ATI Radeon 9200SE 
Память DIMM 256 MB DDR, 333 MHz 1 
Жесткий диск IDE 40.0 GB Samsung 7200rpm 
Дисковод Combo, IDE CD-RW52x24x52x+DVD 16xSamsung 

Я в этом ничего не понимаю, помогите пожалуйста зеленому человеку.Мне нужно не сразу всё, а постепенно менять,т.к. сразу на все денег не хватит, а кампьютером нужно пользоваться. Какие детали,поэтапно, необходимо поменять и на какие и если можно приблизительную стоимость. И разъястите, что для чего нужно. Может еще подскажите неплохой дисковод чтоб писал DVD

----------


## Necrosoft

Ну, первое что могу сказать - 


> постепенно менять


 для такого аппарата уже не реально. Шибко сильно устарел. А так за вполне реальные деньги можно купить совершенно новый агрегат.

----------


## Jooli

Посоветуйте, какой комп приобрести для дома (работы в интернете, просмотра фильмов, реже игр)

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Посоветуйте, какой комп приобрести для дома (работы в интернете, просмотра фильмов, *реже игр*)


Ну так - исход очевидный. Если игры не шибко мощные - экономь на видео и озу (хотя оператива лишней не бывает). А все остальное по стандарту. Проц можно и помощнее, так как задачи выполнять нужно пошустрее, вот и все. Жесткий крупным объемом, т.к. я думаю с нета будешь качать очень много и часто. Больше хз че посоветовать, кроме как экономии на видюхи.

Я лично не играю уже давно не во что, кроме доты. В остальном у меня комп для инета, фильмов, программ (да и то, проги не шибко жрущие ресы). Система старая - селерон 2550 / 512 озу / нВидеа 5200 128/64. Мне этого хватает с головой и обновлять я ничего не рассчитываю еще долгое время. Поэтому в принципе тебе самому нужно из твоих потребностей выходить и собирать машину "под себя"




> для такого аппарата уже не реально. Шибко сильно устарел.


.
Вот. Человек прав. Такие комплектующие уже не выпускают, купить новое не сможешь. Грейдь по новым стандартам. Если нужно поэтапно, то вот тебе последовательность того, как я в свое время свой комп собирал.

Приобрел системник+БП и материнку
ОЗУ, клаву, мышь
жеский, видюху и монитор

В то время еще все дорого было, сейчас все дешевле. Я это все собрал за месяца 2 вроде. Поэтому копи и покупай по частям. Материнку возьми хорошую сразу ибо это та единственная вещь, которую почти не грейдят. А пока будешь копить на какую нибудь деталь она либо в цене упадет, либо еще мощнее выйдет и денег как раз хватит.

----------


## Necrosoft

> А пока будешь копить на какую нибудь деталь она либо в цене упадет, либо еще мощнее выйдет и денег как раз хватит.


У меня приятель долго копил на дивайс, а когда накопил ему пришлось делать полный ап. А у меня история еще веселее - пока накопил, вышел более мощный и более дорогой, а тот на который копил - пропал из продажи и был снят с производства. Так что тут все в первую очередь зависит от того, для какой цели нужен комп.
А для 


> для дома (работы в интернете, просмотра фильмов, реже игр)


 можно вполне приобресть что-то вроде этого

----------


## IMPERIAL

> У меня приятель долго копил на дивайс, а когда накопил ему пришлось делать полный ап. А у меня история еще веселее - пока накопил, вышел более мощный и более дорогой, а тот на который копил - пропал из продажи и был снят с производства.


Ну может быть. Я просто со склада одного беру комплектующие, там даже новинки стоят в разы дешевле, да и старые комплектующие (правда мало) есть. Ну и гарантию дают. Да и к тому же, это сколько надо копить времени, что бы девайсы ушли с производства? :confused: В ообще если денег хватает, то лучше купить все и сразу, но по частям - проверенно, так дешевле на 15-20%. Хотя одна и та же машина получится.

----------


## Necrosoft

> Я просто со склада одного беру комплектующие, там даже новинки стоят в разы дешевле, да и старые комплектующие (правда мало) есть.


 Круто... Не свозишь?))) 



> если денег хватает, то лучше купить все и сразу, но по частям - проверенно, так дешевле на 15-20%. Хотя одна и та же машина получится.


С этим поспорить трудно, да и не имеет смысла. Хотя, если есть чисто шкурный интерес, то можно самому себе платить деньги за сборку ;)

----------


## Necrosoft

> Я просто со склада одного беру комплектующие, там даже новинки стоят в разы дешевле, да и старые комплектующие (правда мало) есть.


 Круто... Не свозишь?))) 



> если денег хватает, то лучше купить все и сразу, но по частям - проверенно, так дешевле на 15-20%. Хотя одна и та же машина получится.


С этим поспорить трудно, да и не имеет смысла. Хотя, если есть чисто шкурный интерес, то можно самому себе платить деньги за сборку ;)

----------


## korobok22

> хочу собрать сервак для игр в смысле играть на нём и использовать его как домашний компьютер


 это вообще реально но дорого

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Круто... Не свозишь?)))


Будешь в Алмате, обязательно)). Кстати насчет склада я не уверен, но в то время он точно был складом (со слов знакомых :confused: но я по привычки его так и называю складом), цены остались такими же, в смысле низкими. Это теперь компьютерной организацией считается, хотя цены существенно отличаются от "магазинных".

----------


## Necrosoft

> Будешь в Алмате, обязательно)).


Когда буду - пердупержу...))) 



> Кстати насчет склада я не уверен, но в то время он точно был складом (со слов знакомых  но я по привычки его так и называю складом), цены остались такими же, в смысле низкими. Это теперь компьютерной организацией считается, хотя цены существенно отличаются от "магазинных".


Лишний раз убеждаюсь в том, что развитие бизнеса во всем мире идет одним путем...))

----------


## Kulёma

Бредовая задумка=)) Вы получите не то, что хотели на самом деле!

----------

